# 573 masters to 485 graduate temp visa



## danyan2001us (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello guys,

my wife will soon finish her masters in one of the universities here in Melbourne. Afterwardds, we will proceed to our next level which is the graduate temporary visa. During that period, we will be preparing for our submission of our EOI for accountant. Anybody who is on the same boat with us here?


----------



## MANINDER.JOHAL (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi,

My reply will not help out you with queries but I wish to clear my owns. I am also planning to do MBA in Aus and settle there. I did Masters in Commerce and have 5 years of Management experience. Can you please share your experience of Student visa application and profile of your wife. It can help me.

Thanks in Advance


----------

